# Thoughts so far...



## tolisamarie (Oct 29, 2017)

When I first started there was tons to do and I played a few hours non stop. This extended game play ends pretty quickly. Now furniture takes 8 hours to make (note: use some of your leaf tickets to open up the additional 2 craft spots so you can be building 3 things at a time!), amenities take a couple days to build or upgrade, villagers rotate on a 3 hour schedule, the marketplace rotates in a 6 hour schedule, and the mine only opens once per day with help from 5 friends.

So it's the kind of game you check in on a few times a day for a few minutes to do what's available then it's back to waiting a few hours more. There are always items to collect (fish, bugs, fruit, seashells) but the inventory storage is prohibitive. (Note: use some of your leaf tickets to increase storage capacity.)

If you're like me and don't want to spend real money just to speed up crafting, this is a very slow paced game, which is fine because I'm in no hurry. So patience is key and the leisurely pace means it's not time consuming at all. Like I said, you check in a few times a day, fulfill camper requests, fill up your pockets and maybe que up a piece of furniture to craft.

I've reached the point where I'm saving all my resources for amenity upgrades, so I'm not building any furniture, which requires more and more resources as the game progresses. (60 cotton for one bed, yikes!) You can have a max of 8 campers in your camp at a time, but after rotating a few in and out there doesn't seem to be any reason to do so unless you really want a certain one (I HAD to have Maggie), so I figure instead of wasting resources building furniture to recruit different campers, I'll just keep the ones I have until all the amenities are built. This is important because friendship levels are only unlocked through the amenities, and the only way to level up is by increasing friendship levels.

For example, friendships are initially maxed at level 7. Building a tent will increase it to 10, but only for that type of camper (a cute tent will increase your max friendship with cute campers, but the rest of the personality types will still be at level 7), so you really need to build all the tents, and all the level 2 and 3 amenities, to increase friendship levels with all the camper personality types.

Given the long build times, and the fact that you can only build one amenity at a time, it will literally take weeks to accomplish this. But that's okay, I've gotten a big head start!


----------



## shayx (Oct 29, 2017)

Yeah, I'm at a similar point.  For me, it's all about getting that item catalog full, so if ever there is an item at any store that I cannot personally craft, I always buy it.  In doing so over and over again, I have a bell crisis, and I cannot find a consistent way to get bells outside of doing favors/chores.  But once those are done, I have to wait the 2+ hours for the chore cycle to reset.  In constantly buying from the store, I haven't had any extra to pay off loans, and my crafting has been limited to my extra (minimal) bells. 

I'm really hoping the seasonal and situational stores/aspects come in soon because those parts of the game were always entertaining.  But currently, the game is very grindy without flare.


----------



## cosmylk (Oct 29, 2017)

I'm not really fussed about the catalog at the moment, I've been saving up my bells and only getting things that I need to make my camp the way I want it to look.
I figure I can buy stuff from Timmy and Tommy when I see something I like but other things eh not so much.
I've decided which items I can make / buy / unlock so I've got everything set up at the moment haha.
I haven't really bothered about the time aspect with amenities and crafting. I usually stock up on my items and do RL stuff during the wait.
I've been using my Nintendo coin thingos to get 5k bells per 100 coins so I'm good on bells for now, but I feel the pain of not having materials


----------

